# Citation X-11 underway!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Well, the X-car bug has bitten me hard, and now that the holidays are over, I’ve got some time to get some Citation building done!

Since people were apparently excited to see the Citation done, I have begun the long, and I’m sure, to be painful, journey of recreating one of America’s most vilified autos, the Citation X-11 Notchback! There are a lot of issues with the way this one goes together, although the kit quality looks nice as far as detailing and overall fineness goes. 

The body, though, has a few bugs that need to get ironed out first before I can even get going on the other parts. 

Check out the first build update here:
https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/2015/01/15/citation-update-1-body-not-to-be-in-white/


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

Very nice start to an extremely interesting build ........... the Citation was indeed an "Ugly Duckling" ............ but did you know it make a pretty darn good funny car platform ........... shown below is Bob Gottschalk driving the Bob Schmidt Chevrolet entry at the U.S. Nationals .......... Billy Meyer also campaigned a Citation flopper


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

My second car (and the only car I ever bought new off the lot) was an '81 five door Citation with Manual shift. I loved that thing and drove it for a dozen years. By the end it was heavily customized inside and out. I hate the fact there was never a model kit of my car, as far as I know this X-11 kit is the only one ever made.
I look forward to seeing your project develop- getting nostalgic...


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I don't remember thinking highly of Citations in the styling department myself, but when I look at pictures of them now, I don't think they're bad looking at all. I think they're much better looking that their Japanese equivalents at the time!

I didn't know people campaigned them or their Funny Car offspring. Gotta say, I wouldn't be too worried if a Citation tried to race me at a light, but that one in the pic you posted... that's different altogether! 

Sadly, Richard, there never was an injection 4 door. That in itself is weird, since the vast majority of those produced were, in fact, the hatchback/slantback. Huh.


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

My Dad had one of these 1:1 cars,,as I remember,,its was a pretty decent car,,sounds like a fun build,,post pics as ya go!


----------



## wildbill63 (Mar 25, 2006)

Had a '81 4 door/hatch Citation that I bought out of my Grandfathers estate auction. We called it "The Bad Situation!" It was everything from "Beats Walkin" transportation, mud toy, rally car, snowmobile, almost a pickup and lay the back seat down, too late to go home now camper! It was a great car, 4 cyl/auto and decent mpg, but after doing my homework, if I had ever found a X-11 in my wonderings, I would of bought it!. My ride ate 3 starters and the floor board rusted out on the drivers side seat bracket but reliable no matter what! Had a '71 Vega coup too, good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

IIRC the Citation was the first car GM designed from the ground up to be fuel efficient and versatile. the 1980 model was rushed into production and had some issues which people remembered too often. My 1981 model was a weird version- it had a traditional carburetor/points setup but also had the computer controlled engine. the next year they went all fuel injection like everything is these days. I got he four door because it had more interior room and the driver's door was easier to use with less weight. Still miss that car...


----------

